# Lots of snow for New England this winter



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Just saw this on the news. Predicting lots of snow for us. Bring it!,
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2010/10/28/weather-experts-predict-winter-forecast/


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gooooooood.. Time For WORK and time to break out the Boards


----------

